# Grooming VIDEO



## PeytonsMommy (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi All!

I'm going to undertake grooming my goldens at home (eep). I've seen many people suggest the MorningSage online tutorial for grooming goldens, but what I'm really looking for is a video (either on YouTube or a DVD). I'm a visual learner so it would make a lot more sense to me to actually see it done rather than just reading instructions on a website. There also isn't a golden retriever club in my area that I could ask for advice, so that's not an option either. 

Also...from what I've gathered, the ESSENTIAL supplies are: shears, thinning shears, pin brush, & rake...I'm trying to save money so I really just need the very BASICS. If you have a favorite mid-priced product please recommend  

Thanks!


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm with you, I would rather see a video of something being done. I've recommended Deb Osters "See the difference" dvd on here numerous times. It's very detailed and she shows you step by step how to groom your golden. 
I don't think you necessarily need to get crazy grooming your golden...unless your showing of course. For supplies: a quality shear is important. I bought a Geib straight shear and have really just been using it for trimming under-foot hair. It cuts great. For a thinning shear I have a 46T Roseline. Deb Oster recommends it and others on here have recommended as well. Its also very inexpensive. I would really consider Chris Christensen brushes. Buy once and be done. Good luck with everything.


----------



## PeytonsMommy (Jun 2, 2010)

JayBen,

I actually saw your recommendation on another post...tried to find the See the Difference DVD but to no avail  I'm usually pretty good at tracking things down online but all the links I found to it were broken  please let me know if you know where I can find it!

Also, thanks a bunch for the advice on tools!! Really appreciate it


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't see the website up either. It was kristilgoldens.com. It was kind of half broken when I was looking for my dvd. I just checked my old sent e-mail. I e-mailed [email protected] about it and thats who I sent the paypal to. I got it within a week. I would e-mail him and see if they're still selling it.


----------



## PeytonsMommy (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you JayBen for all the help!


----------

